
Few-Shot Adversarial Learning of Realistic Neural Talking Head Models - kawera
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08233v1
======
kawera
A summary video by the paper's authors, with examples:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1b5aiTrGzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1b5aiTrGzY)

